# Pb installation du logiciel HP pour Photosmart 2570



## delbo (20 Août 2008)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à installer le logiciel fournit avec mon imprimante afin de pouvoir modifier les paramètres d'impression.

Voilà ma configuration: imprimante HP Photosmart 2570 connectée en USB sur un PC et en éthernet sur la livebox. 
Elle est en réseau avec mon macbook (qui capte le wifi de la livebox), je peut donc imprimer depuis mon macbook mais je ne peut pas modifier les paramètres d'impression ( du genre plusieurs pages par feuille...).
Quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de l'imprimante (via préférences système ) il ne la trouve pas ( même quand j'indique son adresse IP ).
J'ai donc voulu installer le logiciel mais il bloque et je suis obligée de le forcer à quitter . Cis-joint capture de l'écran qui bugg 

J'ai essayé de télécharger le logiciel sur le site d'HP mais je ne peut pas l'ouvrir (disque non reconnu):love:

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait classe, merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2008)

delbo a dit:


> (...)
> J'ai essayé de télécharger le logiciel sur le site d'HP mais je ne peut pas l'ouvrir (disque non reconnu):love:
> (...)


C'est celui-là ?

Faire une vérification de ton disque dur avant de recommencer (/Applications/Utilitaires), c'est peut-être un autre problème qui se manifeste.


----------



## delbo (20 Août 2008)

Oui c'est bien celui-là j'ai même pas réussi à le télécharger jusqu'au bout avec Safari, j'ai réussi avec Firefox.
J'ai vérifié le disque, apparemment il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2008)

Mouai, pas rapide le ftp de HP...

Il peut arriver que le fichier soit corrompu lors du transfert. il faut recommencer le téléchargement.

Brancher ton imprimante avant de lancer l'installation (c'est comme ça maintenant avec HP).


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Brancher ton imprimante avant de lancer l'installation (c'est comme ça maintenant avec HP).



Comme indiqué par Moonwalker, l'installation doit se faire avec l'imprimante reliée au mac par usb et non par wifi.


----------



## delbo (20 Août 2008)

Ah ok merci, j'avais pas compris ça! Je réessaye et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## delbo (21 Août 2008)

Bon ben ça marche pas mieux avec l'imprimante branchée...


----------



## delbo (21 Août 2008)

Si vous avez d'autres idées pour que je puisse paramétrer mes impressions n'hésitez pas ...


----------



## delbo (24 Août 2008)

Est-il possible d'installer le logiciel pour mac OS X 10.4 si j'ai mac OS X10.5 ou est-ce que c'est totalement incompatible?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2008)

delbo a dit:


> Est-il possible d'installer le logiciel pour mac OS X 10.4 si j'ai mac OS X10.5 ou est-ce que c'est totalement incompatible?


Pour ma HP 3210, le logiciel limité à Tiger n'était qu'en partie utilisable sur Leopard. Il y a beaucoup de changements dans la gestion de l'impression entre X.4 et X.5.

Je viens de relire ton message initial : qu'entends-tu pas "connectée en USB à un PC et en Ethernet sur la Livebox" ?

Généralement, on ne peut utiliser qu'une seule de ses interface. C'est soit USB soit Ethernet ; en aucun cas les deux.


----------



## delbo (26 Août 2008)

Ben je croyais que c'était possible, en tout cas je peut imprimer depuis le PC et depuis le mac.
Quand j'imprime depuis le mac et que le PC est allumé il m'indique même le niveau d'encre ( à l'écran du PC) .
Mais si c'est ça qui pose problème je peut peut-être réinstaller l'imprimante sur le PC via le réseau (en la laissant branchée sur la livebox et en la réinstallant sans USB)?
Merci de m'aider en tout cas.


----------



## delbo (21 Septembre 2008)

Bon me revoilà avec mes problèmes d'imprimante (vive HP :love: )
J'ai fini par réussir à télécharger les logiciels sur leur site et j'ai tout installé, seulement lorsque je lance l'assistant de configuration celui-ci ne parvient pas à détecter mon imprimante.
Le comble c'est qu'avec certains des logiciels (genre HP Photosmart impression) j'arrive à imprimer :mouais:
En résumé : imprimante reconnue par macbook (mais ne peut pas voir le niveau d'encre), non reconnue par logiciels HP (qui arrivent qd même à imprimer avec...)
Donc je peux: - imprimer des photos aux formats voulus;
                      - imprimer des documents (sans pouvoir choisir le format);
                      - récupérer les photos d'une carte mémoire insérée dans le lecteur de l'imprimante (une fois sur deux).

Je ne peux pas: - imprimer les docs comme je voudrais (impression recto verso, plusieurs diapos par page ect);
                        - scanner; 
                        - voir le niveau d'encre;
                        - récupérer les photos d'une carte mémoire insérée dans le lecteur de l'imprimante (une fois sur deux)  

Sinon j'ai fait la mise à jour récente pour mac OS X.

Je doute que quelqu'un puisse m'aider mais bon sait-on jamais... en tout cas merci d'avoir lu mon message


----------

